# Whispernet Outage?



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Is anyone else's Kindle unable to connect to Whispernet? My K1 simply refuses! I've reset it to no avail-it still gives me that stupid "Your Kindle is unable to connect at this time, please try again later" message. I live in a strong WN area and have full bars. I emailed CS earlier but got no reply. Is anyone else having issues or is something wrong with my Kindle?? I'm really frustrated because I just bought a couple if new books and really don't feel like digging out my USB cable and going through all the steps to get it on to my Kindle that way.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Me too! Tried sending a sample and it said the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Well it's good to know I'm not alone. What really irritates me is that I have a Sprint data card and cell phone (Palm Centro) and just tried to connect to the net with them. (They use the same EVDO network as Whispernet) Both work fine, so it's not the network. It appears Amazon is messing with something. I'm extremely frustrated (I subscribe to quite a few blogs and magazines, get my newpaper's Kindle version, and a selection of feeds from KindleFeeder). Hopefully the outage will be fixed by the morning!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Mine hasn't thrown an error message, but I have four empty bars, it didn't download a sample, and now that I've told it to try again, it's just spinning.

NOW I've got the error message.    Took about 3 minutes & 2 tries to get that far.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

My Whispernet is working flawlessly again and has been all day. I think it must have been an Amazon glitch.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

This happened to me right after I got my new Kindle.  I was so upset I thought it wasn't working.  I believe it was a post on Kindleboards that told me this happens occasionally.  I think the last time was early March...
jp


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Is anyone else still have a problem?  Mine does not appear to be working today...


----------

